# Meddin Brother's slaughter house maiden voyage



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

http://savannahhauntedhouse.com/

http://savannahnow.com/do/halloween/

this doesn't really do it justice, but it was fantastic! i am the crazy fanged woman pumping my victem with embalming fluid in the intro,FYI. me and ben ( the blood spewing guy)ended up being the poster children for the haunt and were on the news, comercial, and the savannahnow video article. 
the vid was taken by the press. we had an exclusive opening just for news and radio people, which worked fantasticaly for our advertising. of course, this measn the haunt was improved upon from what you see^^

we started very slow, (and late) but had probably almost 1000 people come through. we were late because the building (gorgious and so filled with cool stuff it was practically a haunt starter kit) was an actual abandoned slaughterhouse, and the city paperwork was a bitch. we managed to make back enough to donate to a children's charity and animal rescue,(we are non profit) with a LEETLE bit to put toward next year. it helped that we actors (and designers) were paid in pizza and beer.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Really professional looking advertisement. Excellent haunt. You look like you REALLY enjoy your work!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with Vic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it's lovely that you (and others) use your scary talents to help out a children's charity and animal rescue.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

look gruesome (in a good way)


----------

